# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 25 gennaio 2008

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao Gente! Passato un buon capodanno? Spero proprio di sì! L'anno è cominciato spumeggiante con la nuova release di kde e chissà quante altre stupende novità ci aspettano!

Come un rito propiziatorio, come un culto, il GentooPub richiama a sè i suoi adepti.

L'evento si terrà al Movida, a Milano, in via Rosales 9, a partire dalle 19.

Che il pinguino sia con voi. A chi nn verrà sarà inviato per posta un cd autoinstallante marchiato come Gentoo 2007.1 (copia più unica che rara, diranno i miei 4 lettori) che in realtà cela una copia di Windows sVista Ultimate.

Ok la faccio semplice: se nn venite vi gambizzo   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mr. Green: 

i partecipanti saranno (tra parentesi gli in forse)

```

.:deadhead:.

codadilupo (+ Ale)

akiross (+ gesso)

mouser + laVale + Ale

Scen [mittttticoooo]

il Fede

comio

drizzt

```

baci e abbracci

Leveremo assieme i calici colmi di prezioso nettare molto presto.

----------

## codadilupo

io ci sono

Coda

----------

## akiross

YoHo!  :Very Happy:  Io ci sono, a fatica ma ci sono  :Very Happy:  AhAHa

Magari mi porto dietro qualcuno, non so, a prescindere...

Brafo andre!

----------

## Scen

Non posso promettere nulla, ma forse faccio mezza pazzia e vengo a fare un giro a trovarvi.  :Cool: 

Ma baracca e burattini chiudono presto (visto che si parte alle 19) o si va avanti un bel pò? Siccome mi farei un bel pò di strada preferirei almeno sostare qualche ora  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciao Gente! Passato un buon capodanno? Spero proprio di sì! L'anno è cominciato spumeggiante con la nuova release di kde e chissà quante altre stupende novità ci aspettano!
> 
> Come un rito propiziatorio, come un culto, il GentooPub richiama a sè i suoi adepti.
> 
> L'evento si terrà al Movida, a Milano, in via Rosales 9, a partire dalle 19.
> ...

 

Non c'è rischio di conflitto con la riunione dei GCHIt.it?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> Non c'è rischio di conflitto con la riunione dei GCHIt.it?

  Ci stiamo accordando per farla (anti|posti)cipare di 24h . Tu  comio vieni no?

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Non c'è rischio di conflitto con la riunione dei GCHIt.it?  Ci stiamo accordando per farla (anti|posti)cipare di 24h . Tu  comio vieni no?

 

Direi di sì  :Smile: 

però no bidoni  :Very Happy:  eheh

ciao

luigi

----------

## akiross

 *comio wrote:*   

> però no bidoni  eheh

 

Povero comio, e' rimasto traumatizzato da quella sera in cui tutti tirarono il pacco  :Sad: 

Guarda, io ho gia' una gamba ingessata  :Very Happy:  Avere in contemporanea un altro malanno e' una sfigaccia record! Quindi penso che ci saro', in-gessato ed elegantissimo, ma ci saro'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drizztbsd

era ora eh  :Razz: 

ci sono, ci sono

----------

## drizztbsd

Ah, ricordo che oggi c'è sciopero dei mezzi e che dalle 18:00 a fine servizio NON vanno le metro

----------

## Scen

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Ah, ricordo che oggi c'è sciopero dei mezzi e che dalle 18:00 a fine servizio NON vanno le metro

 

Miinghia, ma scioperano ogni volta che c'è un GPub milanese o scioperano ogni venerdì?  :Razz: 

Cmq io spero di riuscire a parcheggiare nell'arco di qualche km, con il supporto del buon :deadhead:  :Cool: 

A stasera ragassuol!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

vai tranquillo Scen, sei in buone mani!  :Very Happy: 

Oltretutto ho controllato: niente ecopass sulla via  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

notizia importante per chi viene motorizzato: chiamando il numero 02.02.02 del comune di milano venite informati del fatto che l'ecopass è sospeso per la giornata di oggi, il che rende sicuramente meno traumatico trovare un parcheggio sufficientemente vicino al movida.

P.S.: io arrivero' dopo le 19.00

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> notizia importante per chi viene motorizzato: chiamando il numero 02.02.02 del comune di milano venite informati del fatto che l'ecopass è sospeso per la giornata di oggi, il che rende sicuramente meno traumatico trovare un parcheggio sufficientemente vicino al movida.
> 
> P.S.: io arrivero' dopo le 19.00
> 
> Coda

 

lo sciopero ha avuto scarso successo... i mezzi dovrebbero essere ok. (vedi news in giromi.it)

ciao

----------

## akiross

YoHo!

Bhe (si, lo so, sono in ritardissimo  :Razz: ) direi che ieri e' andato bene  :Smile:  Ora pero' vogliamo le foto  :Very Happy: 

Pero' mi sento ancora un merda per aver fatto firmare il gesso dalla cameriera che s'e' quasi ammazzata sulle stampelle... Scommetto che quando gliel'ho chiesto aveva voglia di urlarmi in faccia

l'uniposca mettitelo nel c..loooo

Lollete!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti a tutti i partecipanti! Ottimo spirito, l'anno nuovo è cominciato con stile.

http://goodfellow.it/gpub-25.1.08/

----------

## Scen

Risposta in super-ritardo anche da parte mia  :Razz: 

Ringrazio tutti quanti per la serata divertentissima e piacevolissima, GPub++   :Cool: 

Io invece non attendo le foto, o almeno quelle in cui vengo immortalato: consiglio a chi le metterà online di mettere un avviso o qualcosa... non vorrei sconvolgere la sanità mentale di qualcuno! (se non si era capito, non sono foto(i)genico  :Laughing:  )

Infine auguro ad akiross che il suo

```

emerge caviglia

```

e parallelo

```

revdep-rebuild tendini

```

proceda senza intoppi e si concluda entro il 10 febbraio  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

LOL deadhead bastardo, mi hai anticipato di 1 minuto!  :Laughing:  Ahhh, che facce da Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

Troppo avanti!!! --> http://goodfellow.it/gpub-25.1.08/dscn7389.jpg

----------

